# NY Liberty Honor Legend, Teresa Weatherspoon at the Garden



## SPMstaff (Jul 29, 2006)

NY Liberty Honor Legend, Teresa Weatherspoon at the Garden

By Tracy Jusay, New York Staff Writer: August 8, 2006

http://www.sportspagemagazine.com/published/pro/new-york-liberty-honor-le.shtml


For Other WNBA Information and Photo Galleries Visit:
http://www.sportspagemagazine.com/published/pro/WNBA/index.shtml


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

They should honor her by placing her on the WNBA All Decade Team, and taking overrated Sue Bird off. Yeah I said it..Sue Bird is overrated!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What's your next "original" thought??

:biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

TSpoon was the ONLY reason I started watching women's basketball. Her and Rebeca Lobo. At some points I'd much rather watch a Liberty game than a Knicks game. She was one of the best pure PGs to ever play the game of basketball, Male or Female. I would love if she one day became the coach of the Liberty and got to coach the 2010 version of herself in Epiphany Prince.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> TSpoon was the ONLY reason I started watching women's basketball. Her and Rebeca Lobo. At some points I'd much rather watch a Liberty game than a Knicks game. She was one of the best pure PGs to ever play the game of basketball, Male or Female. I would love if she one day became the coach of the Liberty and got to coach the 2010 version of herself in Epiphany Prince.


Amen to that. :cheers:



4ever_bball_fan said:


> What's your next "original" thought??
> 
> :biggrin:


Meanie!


----------

